# My Long Story From The Beginning... :D



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Cheers to everyone good peoples. =)

Let me introduce you to my journey from the beginning...

My story about the gym was started in high school with my 16-17yrs. when I was playing football and ice hockey in the winter time.
In the hope that I will put on some muscle mass on my height of 5ft9inch and 130lbs I go for to the gym and first two years were full of mistakes and errors, after aprox. every two months of training in the gym I had some break and so on. My magic wand at that time was miracul "whey protein", after every workout I was spending time in front of the mirror in order to muscles grow. xD (you now how is that goin). hahah

All that years of the partial training and nutrition I spent on reading and learning, and by making excuses on my bad genetics, as I can not eat, and can not build any muscle mass, because I am weak, small, bad genetics, etc. etc...

During the winter in that year I was hurt my pelvis in hockey training, which put me on the crutches and give me a several months of recovery, and after that months of rehabilitation.
After that, I tried come back few times on the ice, but the risk for re-injury was too big. So guess... I finally dedicated myself fully to the gym. 

In 2007. to 2008. I´m starting to eating better and training harder, more active than usual with a rare breaks, but still go for a weekend drinking and missing my meals.
All of this led me two steeps forward and one back, but the progress was about 20lbs from the inital weight with whom I entered in the gym.

2009. was the year od an upheaval when I switched myself in the serious HC gym, really organize my training and nutrition without impovisation and disruption, and so continued until today, when I am completely dedicated and live this sport each and every day. =)

Year by year after that, I continue from bulking to diet and gaining my muscles... and so round. 

I hope I´m not too choked you with the text, I tried to be as short as possible...

In subsequent posts, I am gonna put images, so I would not too much mess the first post, in a overview.

So, first is the period in high school during training hockey and attendance of the bodybuilding semi active...

























Then, period when I put some lil mass on approx. 155lbs.








On that weight I was turning around for the whole 2008.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Would bang in them trunks


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Welcome.

Looking forward to your next posts.


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Irondan. 

It will be my pleasure! So let me continue...

... And then I was started to gain slowly my weight on 170lbs. and go for my first bulking phase which was finished with 185lbs.

























After first bulking there was my first dieting.  
Which was finished with 158lbs, and thats almost the same weight which I have before the bulking. 
But lil different distributed.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

That cheeky one bumcheek shot nearly finished me off. Good job.


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

After above pictures I get on with bulking which was finished with 192lbs. 
I gained fat but also increased my muscle mass.  

























After this more quality bulkin then the last one, 
I finished my next diet with 163lbs. and in my lifetime shape.  
http://s1072.photobucket.com/user/celeritas111/library/?sort=3&start=0&page=1


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You've done well bro. Looking good.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

Really good work CeLe.

i like how you have a history of pictures and kept track of where you are and have been.

I don't even do that now, but wish had.


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks guys... =)

For the next bulking period I decided to go through something new for me.
Go up as much as I can, gain much muscle mass and don´t even mind about my bodyfat. First reason of this trial was because of all of mine overweight clients, I just want to see on myself how does it feel´s to be fat, and get close and sympathize with someone who is overweighted too. I already learned very well how does that feels to be skinny as f. and cannot eat nothing by the day. 
So I decided to put my mind in that "fat" body and learn what is really important to have in mind to go back in good shape, after gaining that so much kilograms and fat. Second reason was because I want to see on myself how much muscles I can gain in one xtreme bulking on this way, and how much will stay after I go again down back into the shape.

...well, after 8months of upper pictures I finished my "test" on a really lot of food, pretty clean (with intake of aproxx. 4500kcal at the end), I often ate at night, so that I could intake all of that food in myself. You need to understand that my whole life I was an total ectomorph who has eaten twice a day maybe 1000calories and couldnt eat no more. So this trial was really really hard for me to take. xD 
I was strong like a horse. 
At the end of this process my scale proved 214lbs.


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Considering to that I really gained a lot of fat in this "trial", 
I made a good plan how to take of all of that fat in next few months on my another diet. =)
Next 4months I endured very difficult, I have to take off over 9inches in waist and almost 44lbs.
Ultimately I have not pulled a condition sharp as previous year, but I finished with a pretty more muscles on me.

This time diet finished with 168lbs. 

















Summary of 100days of hell. =)









Nutrition and training has changed over the years. 
There was a lot of trials, errors, and learning from myself mistakes (and that one is the best, right?).
The last few years I have trained full on my own way by listening my body and not holding up to a stricted plan. 
And that´s for sure something what I´ve practice on my clients too.

Our body has not been created (perhaps maybe someone is), to grow fully in balance and symmetrical... 
That´s why no one of us should be copy whatever we found finished on the internet written for someone else body. 
Especially if we´re talking about the plans of professional bodybuilders.

That´s why I always decide to dedicate more to muscle parts that just don´t want to grow like some other, and by that deliberately neglected the parts that grow pretty faster.
Year after year my goal is always the same (correct the deficiencies and lead the muscle balances that are lagging behind the other muscle), it is a really job that will never end. =)
I will always strive to maximum symmetry and apperance to some of the classic golden era bodybuilders. 
For me that is the real and true meaning term of bodybuilding. =)

This is the direction in which I go, and that is something what is my trully motivation.
Because for me, bodybuilding is beauty of the body, perfectly simmetrycal, balanced, without muscles lagging.

First pictures I share with you here clearly shows how bad my initial position and genetics was.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You've come a long way mate, good on you :thumbup1:


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks mate...

Well, here is mine bulking season 2013./2014.
Much more leaner then year before, more lighter at the end 192lbs. what is 22lbs less.

And bigger in measures. =)




























Dieting finished like this.172lbs.


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Left; My beginning (2007.)

Right; Last year (2014.)

Difference over 44lbs. of lean muscle mass.










I just want to say something, to all of you who willing to quit so many times, and I hope that this will read as many as possible people here.

NO matter how bad your genetics is and no matter how bad looks like your starting position, you should never stop dreaming, and never stop working on that dreams.

You should just go for that goals you set for yourself, and every time when you drop on your knee, ask yourself why did you even start if you will quit now??? Visualize your goal again, stand up and keep moving forward, strong like a real fighter.

I see here in this sub-forum a lot of you amazing guys, amazing transformations and incredible physiques created from ****ty genetics. Every and each of you is enough motivation for me to be better and better every new day. 
If I am gonna motivate only ONE of you here. My goal is reached! Don´t never, EVER give up on yourself!

To get there we´re going, we need to give; 
patience, time for the whole process, sacrifice, dedication, love and will to that what we are doing at first for YOUR BETTER SELF!

In the next few posts I am gonna share with you some proves of another one amazing workers "bad genetics" from some of mine online clients whom I changed body, mind, and bad thinking about themself through all of this years working in gym and myself.

Bodybuilding is not just pumping the muscles and creating the "outer" body, it is a real and strong MIND developer!

ALL of them, I mean EVERY single and each one of THEM is my pride, my glory, and my immense motivation...

Thanks everyone for attention! 

I hope that some of you will find even little motivation here...


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Inspirational mate! Can't wait to knock one out over that ar5e cheek shot!


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Given that I have been through all of these years developed a "feel" for different types of metabolism, body structures and different characters, I dare to say that there is nothing what can surprise me anymore. With your own will I am capable of providing you the desired result, whatever it is!

So, these are my warriors, I hope that you like it! 

1. Blitz diet in 2months before the summer... Type of excercisers, recreative! 
->

























2. Years of bad eating habits and not enough moving led this man to an physical problems, very limited possibilities of movement, including the general dissatisfaction with his whole life and everything around him.
The transformation has been done in 5months, without any targeted cardio routine, and without the gym workout.
He deals with Muay Thai 4_times per week and that was the only activity due to whole process of dieting.
->
62lbs less.


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

3. Another one young and Spartan boy.
Bodyfat at the end of cooperation almost for some competition.  
->

































4. The client who has wandered for years in one place.
He went a step forward and a step backward all the time.
First what we did was express bulking without too much regards for bodyfat. 
Primarily we were been focused on gaining muscles as much as we can.
The increase of strenght in a very short time for me was really impresive. 
From the initial squat of 155lbs to 330lbs for the reps. same as Deadlift with the same weight.
Pictures and details attached
->









After this we go on a diet, and this is the changes after total 9months of cooperation.
Finish product is the same weight like year ago, but different structured.
->


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Put a lot of gear users to shame.

Well done man.


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks BTS93

Let me continue... =)

5. Another one beginner who had a very thankless starting point, quite fat, without muscle mass... =)
Blitz diet for summer in one month. 
->









6. Express body transformation before the summer vacation, 10lbs down.
->









7. Online client on a long distance, with a very interesting initial background.
For the whole life active athlete, last couple of years a professional American football player who caused him the injury and was forced to stop with it.
He step in the gym 7years ago for a quick rehabilitation and eventually he completely addicted with it.
Weight he possessed all the time was around 230lbs. 
And that was our starting point on his first dieting in life.
Finished weight after 5months 180lbs.
->


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Solid progress fella, good job.


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks mate...

After that, we followed lean bulking and a gradual return on a initial weight. =)
Result on the same weight after one year bulking.
->









after short maintenance we are going on the easier cutting...
->









Our cooperation after this contiunied in direction of preparing for competition... 
That was his final goal and ambition from the very beginning, junior competition in bodybuilding. =)
After last dieting we again go on a bulking for aproxx. 8month.
And after another one dieting this is the final stage product!  
->

























A little more than three-year project and a new experience.
The final result is a gold medal around his neck. =)
->









And for me one really special, where is particularly obvious how much work we did in the whole process...
Left; one of the first pictures that he sent to me and tell his dreams.
Right; Just before fulfillment his dreams. First competition.
->


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

8. Something more acceptable for general population.  
Another one amazing "machine" from my "tuning garage".
Left picture summer 2012.
Right picture spring 2013.
->









9. One from old army. 
4weeks, 6lbs less.
->









10. Progress in 70days, calorie intake for maintenance. Novice in the gym.
4,5lbs more on after picture.
Paralel muscle growth with fat loss is possible ih situations like this. =)
->









11. Lean mass progress.
4months, 30lbs more.
->

















To be continued...

Cheers guys


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

12. 4months, 27lbs less, 5inch of waist less.
From totally inactive person, in a real athlete. 
->

















13. Express mass bulking, after pause in gym for the few months.
Muscle memory for sure did part of good work here, but still great transfo. =)
From 176 to 220lbs in 5months.
->









14. The guy with whom I started cooperation at the end of the October 2013.,
He was as an active in gym for over a years and left look is what he maintained without followed good nutrition.
He had a break with the training and return to old habits in the period of Holidays in December and after New Year. 
We started again at the beginning of February and this is the results in May of same year.

40lbs less, and 8inch smaller waist and just note the correction of bad posture, in a record quick time. =)
->

















I think it is not necessary to mention how much effort is invested here. 
I am extremely proud of the guy who's behind these pictures, he came from the "fat" to the pure aesthetics.

We did a great job together, me as a leader and motivator on the way to the finish, and he like a giant worker who endured and follow everything I told him.

Cheers


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Your very accomplished at getting people lean.


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks Man 

Some "better half" transformations! =)

15. 40days, 11lbs less, - 4inch in waist.
Just to notice, she is an young mother, who deliver a baby 3months ago.
->









16. 2months body remake.
->









17. 3months, same weight, - 2,5inch in waist.
She maintained the same weight, but we improved a complete body.
Another proof that the body weight is not a measure of good look. 
->









18. 4months, 20lbs less, - 8inch in waist.
A little more complex transformation. =) 
->









19. At the end my prettier half, which follows me in a step. =)
->









Ladies,
You are welcome! =)


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Woila guys, I'm back with more great workers. D
20. Yrs 21., 3months, -6,5inch of waist, -35lbs. =)
->









21. The process of preparing for the first competition in Men's Physique category under my watchful eye.
The difference in w is 35lbs, and the time period is about 5-6 months, because we did the diet pretty slow. =)
->









Transformation FATtoFIT, and at the end silver medal around his neck!  
->


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

22. Changes after exactly 10weeks of cooperation.
What I would like to notice here is that this is a business man in early 40. who behind his serious job have family too (wife, childrens).
Motivation and "kick in the back" for all of those who are looking for excuses where they should not be placed. =)
->


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

23. Hello everyone guys.  
We are not sleeping, still smashing hard day by day!!!
One more amazin Warrior from mine "facility".
Before_after in 11months, after one diet, reverse, and bulking!
Height 190cm_ 6 1/4feet.
Weight at the end is the same like on the beginning (220lbs).
One more proof that number on the scale doesn't mean a lot.


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Long time no see... 

24. 4months, 8kg(17lbs)less, -9cm in waist.
Focus on gaining muscles, and correction of bad posture.
->









25. Online mentorship transformation in 4months. 
Starting position 75kg(165lbs), final 67kg(148lbs).
->









After that we did a reverse diet and lean bulking in a timeframe of 3,5months with maintenance.
Total difference in weight is 1,5kg(3,3lbs)less than in a beginning of cooperation 7and a half months before.
->









Just one another proof that weight is not a measure of a good looking body.

If anyone have any questions and need help, just feel free to post it bellow, and I am gonna try to answer!
Healthy regards to everyone...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

1. Best sales pitch I've seen for 2016

2. Cycle history?


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Tren.


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah, cycle for the guy with 67kg and 178cm. obviously. 

Anyway, thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

CeLe said:


> Yeah, cycle for the guy with 67kg and 178cm. obviously.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for the compliments guys!


 No, your cycle history pls :confused1:


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

If I am gonna tell you I am not using any illegal substance, you are not gonna believe me. Right?

So it is not usefull to talk about that. If you are gonna feel better and if it will be easier to you and all others accept all of the transformations, you can imagine that me and all of mine clients were using all of the avaliable drugs in the world... 

I am full ok with that statement, and I am not feel any need to prove you wrong, because I can´t do that...  
You can always believe whatever you want, and opinion about that always will be individual.
Am I right? 

Cheers mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

CeLe said:


> If I am gonna tell you I am not using any illegal substance, you are not gonna believe me. Right?
> 
> So it is not usefull to talk about that. If you are gonna feel better and if it will be easier to you and all others accept all of the transformations, you can imagine that me and all of mine clients were using all of the avaliable drugs in the world...
> 
> ...


 You only had to say you're natty bro, jeez. :lol:


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

hahah...

This is just not the first time for some denouncing me on forums...

You did just text your post on way that I am already someone who is marked like a user. And this is only my "two cents" mate.

No hard feelings, I am here to share the story, and help the people like I already said. 

Good vibes, good vibes!!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

CeLe said:


> hahah...
> 
> This is just not the first time for some denouncing me on forums...
> 
> ...


 Feel free to pop in my journal and help me win the 12 wk transformation then :lol:


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

lets continue to spread good online transformation story...

26. Probably one of the best working clients I´ve ever had, as well as the best transformation!

Connections of good knowledge, great genetics, discipline and dedications.

Starting point on the left side.

Second one, bulking progress in 4months, and + 14kilograms (30pounds).

->



















6months after that, we got this...

->










10months of cooperation in three pictures.

->










And one comparation; top end of bulking phase_end of diet phase...

94kg(207lbs)_76kg(167lbs) = 4.5months.

->










Back on the same weight like on the beginning.

->










If anyone have any questions, need free tips/help, or want to start own body transformation feel free to ask bellow or in inbox!

Cheers


----------



## CeLe (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello guys,

long time no see... But we´ve all been working hard since then. 

Wanna show you the progress from young lad already mentioned above.
So after 3months of dieting and our total loss of 35lbs/16kgs and 6,3inches/16cm in waist we have switched to reverse diet and then lean muscle mass!

Happy and proud with our end product!
Leaner and much bigger then on the beginning

->








Total time of cooperation was a bit less than one year.

And another one full but amazing beginner.  
Changing of body constitution in 8months:
-17lbs/8kg and -5,5inches/14cm in waist.
->









Anyone have any questions, need free tips/help, or want to start own body transformation feel free to ask bellow or in inbox!

Regards,
CeLe


----------

